# My horse's reaction!



## JustWingIt (Jul 29, 2012)

It is cute. But if I were you I'd be very careful with that. Especially when you are just holding a camera and watching. The situation could have escalated very quickly if your gelding had decided that he wanted to get to his mare now. I can see him rearing up, snapping his lead rope and either going over backwards or trying to jump up that half wall to get to her. Your gelding could get hurt, or could injure somebody else. You might want to work on having him not so attached to her. It's funny and cute now but when your riding and he catches sight of her and takes off bucking to get to her it won't be cute or funny. 

Not being snippy or mean, I genuinely care. My gelding was buddy sour for a few months and he got downright dangerous until we fixed the problem. He's fine now, but it was very stressful for everyone involved. 

Your gelding is very cute and your stable looks very cool! 

If someone has a problem with me posting this the mods can delete it. I'm not trying to start an argument, just be helpful.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench (Jun 12, 2012)

hes got the piaffe down pretty well LOL cute


----------



## LoveDressage (Aug 10, 2011)

JustWingIt said:


> It is cute. But if I were you I'd be very careful with that. Especially when you are just holding a camera and watching. The situation could have escalated very quickly if your gelding had decided that he wanted to get to his mare now. I can see him rearing up, snapping his lead rope and either going over backwards or trying to jump up that half wall to get to her. Your gelding could get hurt, or could injure somebody else. You might want to work on having him not so attached to her. It's funny and cute now but when your riding and he catches sight of her and takes off bucking to get to her it won't be cute or funny.
> 
> Not being snippy or mean, I genuinely care. My gelding was buddy sour for a few months and he got downright dangerous until we fixed the problem. He's fine now, but it was very stressful for everyone involved.
> 
> ...


Hi!  I wasn't holding the camera and watching, otherwise it wouldn't be so still. The camera was in the tripod and I went out to help my friend and we were comming with the mare when he saw her. Don't worry he only sees her like once in a while but he really likes her and he immediately calmed down.


----------



## Reeltje (Jul 13, 2012)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaah I love his pinky gay color blanket ♥
Hahaha he's a real dressage horse : P


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Okay that was pretty cute, but I have to say... my horse once piaffed on the spot whilst on lead and it was terrifying. It was pretty, but omg a near 17hh horse going at it while you're trying to walk to the barn... not cool!!


----------



## LoveDressage (Aug 10, 2011)

Skyseternalangel said:


> Okay that was pretty cute, but I have to say... my horse once piaffed on the spot whilst on lead and it was terrifying. It was pretty, but omg a near 17hh horse going at it while you're trying to walk to the barn... not cool!!


What do you actually mean?


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

LoveDressage said:


> What do you actually mean?


The experience of being next to a giant horse piaffing.. you realize how powerful they are and how easily you can be squashed. I was just commenting.


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench (Jun 12, 2012)

Skyseternalangel said:


> The experience of being next to a giant horse piaffing.. you realize how powerful they are and how easily you can be squashed. I was just commenting.


Leading a giant horse piaffing eeek I know what you mean. My old friend had a Clydesdale at 18 hands and I was about 4ft. 11in. at the time. Just leading him gave me the creeps because I kept thinking at anytime he could just plow me and that's it. Thankfully he never did and he was such a gentle boy, but it was still always possible!!! All it could take is a plastic bag blowing by :shock:


----------



## muumi (Oct 17, 2011)

Ah sweet man! That's such a cute reaction!


----------



## LoveForHorses97 (Mar 31, 2013)

Your horse is so beautiful!!! and that was so cute! He must really like your friend's mare!!!


----------



## LoveDressage (Aug 10, 2011)

LoveForHorses97 said:


> Your horse is so beautiful!!! and that was so cute! He must really like your friend's mare!!!


Aww, thank you so much


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

remind him of this when he insists that he doesn't know how to piaffe under saddle


----------



## CatrinaB87 (Dec 29, 2008)

It's the love of his life!! Maybe they are like elephants, and never forget, and perhaps they grew up together?


----------



## Hannah2016 (Jun 7, 2013)

Ahh, what a stunning horse
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

